# Thank you for the short time we shared.



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Mini passed away this morning on us.
He only spent a short 6 days with us.
He was a beautiful little boy with a lot of personality the first day.
Mini was a very sick little boy, coming from a "home" where he was forced to stay in a cramped 20 gal tank with 20 other rats on pine bedding. His food would never be fresh, but be smothered with urine and feces. 
When he was brought home he was put into a cage with a hammock, clean bedding. Clean and fresh food and water. He was handled. He was loved.
Somewhere deep down I knew he might not be with us long but he needed a home. He had a home.

I can't forget helping you drink water out of a spoon or giving you food when you seemed you wanted to let go. I won't forget spending hours in the car with a good friend of mine, trying to find something that would help you get better. I'm sorry I never did. I'm sorry I was too late.

The goods news is that in saving you I helped save another little rat, who my friend and I agreed her name would be Domino.
Rats had helped her through her depression and she had just lost hers. I bet Domino sure felt lucky that she could finally go home with someone who will truly love her. 
Did I tell you the reason she wasn't in the cages with the other rats was because the end of her tail somehow got snipped off? They treated her at Petsmart and couldn't put her out for display because of something so minor..

Thank you for helping my friend. Thank you for being here.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad Mini got to spend his last days being loved and well cared for. Rest in peace Mini.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry PitterPatter :'( I'm glad baby Mini got to live his last days as a beloved pet, with people who cared for him. Rest In Peace, little Mini <3


----------

